# Strange heat cycle questions



## Vomdiamond (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 3 year old GSD who had a small litter last march. While her cycles normally run every 6 months I wasn't terribly surprised when it was apparent she was going to have a late heat. Two weeks ago my male began to try and mount her and has been obsessed with sniffing her, or anywhere she has sat down, so I assumed this was the beginning of her cycle. However, after two weeks of him striking out she still is not showing any swelling of her vulva, discharge, or any interest in him. I have an appointment later in the week to have her progesterone levels checked, but I was curious if anyone else has seen a similar cycle? :help:


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Could be going through a split heat cycle. Some times they start one, lasts about two weeks, stops, then a month or so later, starts up again. Mine run about every 8 months for their cycles.


----------

